# How long to take off work after an early miscarriage?



## summer2011

Hi everyone, sorry for you loss :(

I am curious how long most people take off work after an early miscarriage (I was 5.5 wks). Physically I feel fine, but emotionally and mentally I'm not sure if my mind can fully concentrate on a task just yet. My dr suggested 7 days off, but I feel a little guilt that physically I feel good yet am still taking time off. Think I will force myself to stay at home for 5 days but thinking of returning after that.

How long did you remain off work?


----------



## cntrygrl

I returned after two days. My MC was @ 6 weeks. Everyone is different and handles things differently. I have my down days still, but it's getting better. You should do whatever you feel is best.


----------



## Nina83

I had a mmc, the week between finding out and the D&C was awful. the door to my office was always shut and I was crying all day long.
The D&C was Sunday, I took Sunday through Wednesday off. DH stayed with me 2 days, but I needed some time by myself as well. (we don't work Fridays). Thursday coming back was very difficult, emotion wise. But it gave me something to do. Keeping busy was important.
Take as much time as you need. I know I felt guilty taking off another day, but I needed it. Mental health is just as important as physical health <3


----------



## summer2011

Nina83 said:


> Mental health is just as important as physical health <3

So true. I decided to take another full day and go back over the weekend when it's quiet. That'll give me time to get back into the swing of things without being bombarded with stuff I've missed while away.


----------



## bananaboat

I had my D&C on a Thursday morning and I was back to work on Monday. For me, it was important to get back to a "normal" routine and keep myself busy. It's different for everyone - do what's best for you.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I was 14 weeks when i lost my baby daughter. I had her on tues and back to work thurs
Xxx


----------



## FeLynn

I had my 1st loss Sept 2011, resulted in D&E. I was 11 weeks but gestational sac was 5.5 weeks with yolk sac and no fetal pole. I had my d&e on a Friday and returned to my normal activities that Monday. My 2nd loss was Jan 2012, I didn't know I was pregnant until I was miscarrying. I got pregnant somewhere from Oct 2011 to Nov 2011. I returned to normal activities after I passed everything. I had my 3rd loss June 2012. I was 13.2 weeks I had a D&E at 14 weeks. I was unable to return to normal activities, I was in pain and my tummy was very sore to touch. A week and a half later I had to have a repeat d&e and a blood transfusion so it took me a little longer to bounce back. I did have to push myself to do certain things.

Personally I wouldn't take off for an early pregnancy loss. I know its emotional that won't change. Just have to push through it. Good luck and sorry for you losses.


----------



## DreaStar462

I found out my baby passed on Wednesday, had d&c on Friday. I was out thurs and Friday and work was really sympathetic. I told them I would come back Monday (tomorrow) but I'm not ready. I still don't have my voice back from being intubated and my job requires a lot of phone calls. Work said to take as much time as I need so I will go back this Tuesday and hopefully I can talk again. I was 10w5d along and baby passed that same day.


----------



## DreaStar462

.


----------



## summer2011

Wow. Can't believe so many of you got back to work so soon. I'm planning to go back next week but can't imagine ill be able to concentrate on anything until this is all over :(


----------



## Fossey

I've just been signed off for a week she said she will give longer if needed. I'm currently waiting on natural miscarriage so I may need longer! I'm just not emotionally ready and to go back the. Take time off after isn't something I wanna do.


----------



## summer2011

Well found out today I have to take MTX, so may take at least another day or 2 off. Not sure what to expect from it :(


----------



## Nina83

Take as much time off as you need, work will wait. <3


----------



## summer2011

I agree Fossey, just as well to stay home and recover. No sense in going to work if you're too emotional. It'll just lead to people asking questions.


----------



## piggy1

I'm off till 7th may for my follow up scan. Then ill see how I feel. Take what you need.


----------



## Red Rose

I took a week off work after my MTX shot and felt ready to go back to work the following week. Take each at as it comes and take care. Work can wait xx


----------



## Squ3als

I was 18 weeks and I have 2 weeks off.. Then ill see how I feel


----------



## qpmomma

I took a week and half. My OB's wife had a miscarriage and ordered me (and my husband lol) on bedrest for a week to heal physically and emotionally. I was glad he did. I needed it. Looking back, I probally should have taken 2 weeks. It depends on the person and circumstance. 

Our baby died at 4.5 weeks, but I had the MC at 8 weeks. It was natural and I didn't need a D&C.


----------



## OGD

I took a total of 2 days off. The first was before the miscarriage was confirmed by my doctor. I was in a lot of pain and bleeding pretty heavily. The second was the day it was confirmed. I felt better physically, but mentally I was a mess. Since then I have moments where I just want to be at home, but staying busy is best for me. You have to do what's best for you.


----------



## hokiemom

I had a mmc and had a d&e on a Tuesday and went back to work on Thursday. I work from home so it wasn't as hard as going into the office. I was still really off, but I was able to manage in the comfort of my own home. Please take the time you need though. I probably should have taken longer.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I gave birth to my baby girl at 16 weeks on Friday and I will take all of this week off. Its good in a way as I don't feel like doing anything....BUT, I am allover the place emotionally.

I am angry, hurt, upset and sooooo damn sad :( Maybe work would be a distraction for 8 hours a day but right now, I just need to sob, when I want to sob and be still when I want to be still.

I don't think there is a set answer though, I think it's whatever time you feel you need.


----------



## summer2011

:( So sorry Dream. Take your time to cry it out. Work can wait, sometimes real life takes priority. Take care.


----------



## honeyprayer

With my first loss, I knew I was going to m/c because of the spotting and my hcg levels were dropping. It actually _really_ started on a Tuesday when I was at work! It was horrible. I took the rest of that week off (I don't work weekends so I guess I had 3 days off -- Wed, Thurs and Friday).

With my second loss I only had 1 day off. I was in alot of pain but was so busy at work that I just could not miss the time. Not to say it was easier the second time, but since I knew what to expect... I didn't feel as though I really needed the time off.

If I sit at home feeling miserable, I just get deeper and deeper into a sad hole. :( Work was actually a good distraction for me. BUT everyone is different... only you know the time you need. If you need a week, take it. If you need longer, take it.

Do whats right for you and don't worry about anyone else :hugs:


----------



## melfy77

I didn't take any time off. Both of my MC's were early (1 was a chemical the other one was a natural MC), and we needed the money. I remember being trained for my new job the very same day I passed the baby for my 2nd MC. It sucked!! Good thing they invented Ibuprofen


----------

